# AES Parisienne 6...



## Amok (20 Avril 2002)

Bon, donc je relance le sujet. Aux dernières nouvelles, voici où nous en étions:

La date retenue était le 18 mai, et le "Lou Pascalou", fief historique, semblait avoir les faveurs du public. A confirmer.

Afin de féter dignement l'évenement, il est prévu un spectacle avec Macinside et le Pr Xav. Ceux qui ont lu le post, affiché quelques heures avant l'attaque fourbe de MacNN, sont au courant de la teneur de ce spectacle. Le prix du billet est de 20 euros, ce qui est vraiment un prix d'ami.

Voila.


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Le prix du billet est de 20 euros, ce qui est vraiment un prix d'ami.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

à verser au _Lou Pascalou_ à la serveuse Anouchka mandatée pour verser ceci sur le compte thaïlandais des aesauvage   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sinon je confirme la date et le lieu

le 18 mai à 14h30, ça recommence au Lou Pascalou


----------



## gribouille (20 Avril 2002)

_Alèm et Ficelle se proposeraient bien de faire la déco du bar à ce moment là avec leurs collection d'objets SM en exposition... mais y osent pas le proposer.... Et puis la pièce principale de ce musée du Sado-Masochisme c'est le canapé de Ficelle, et faut que quelqu'un vienne avec une camionette pour l'amener à l'AES_


----------



## Xav' (20 Avril 2002)

Merci de choisir la terrasse pour les premiers arrivées !

_(ce sera encore nous, mais mieux vaut le préciser...)_


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*Alèm et Ficelle se proposeraient bien de faire la déco du bar à ce moment là avec leurs collection d'objets SM en exposition... mais y osent pas le proposer.... Et puis la pièce principale de ce musée du Sado-Masochisme c'est le canapé de Ficelle, et faut que quelqu'un vienne avec une camionette pour l'amener à l'AES






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_ah non, nous faisons juste dans le lubrique, c'est Jeanba qui fait dans le SM et les petites jupettes!_


----------



## gribouille (20 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ah non, nous faisons juste dans le lubrique, c'est Jeanba qui fait dans le SM et les petites jupettes!









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Ah non je t'ai vus faire un spectacle de marionnettes avec tes gants en latex lubrifiés parfum banane avec le SMG qui jouais guignol d'ailleurs très bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2002)

y auras t'il un remake de l'ascenseur infernal ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par contre ce ne sait pas si je pourrai être la


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*

Ah non je t'ai vus faire un spectacle de marionnettes avec tes gants en latex lubrifiés parfum banane avec le SMG qui jouais guignol d'ailleurs très bien    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_faut dire, dès que je t'ai vu dans la salle, j'ai eu une érection de mon orgueil alors je me suis sublimé (autant que faire se peut en tout cas!) _













[20 avril 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2002)

A première vue, mon post va paraitre déplacé mais bon...
J'ai vu avant le crash de macnn que durant la dernière aes, quelqu'un prenait des photos avec un coolpix 995...
Je viens d'en acquérir un, ma carte compactflash est pleine de photos d'Anna, une ravissante petite fille de trois semaine aujourd'hui et je n'arrive pas à monter les photos sur mon mac, il me demande de réinitialiser la compactflash... C'est quoi ce souke?! Vous avez eu le même problème au début? J'arrive pas à trouver la solution...
C'était à qui le coolpix de l'aes? Son propriètaire pourrait peut-être me dépanner?

[21 avril 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*A première vue, mon post va paraitre déplacé mais bon...
J'ai vu avant le crash de macnn que durant la dernière aes, quelqu'un prenait des photos avec un coolpix 995...
Je viens d'en acquérir un, ma carte compactflash est pleine de photos d'Anna, une ravissante petite fille de trois semaine aujourd'hui et je n'arrive pas à monter les photos sur mon mac, il me demande de réinitialiser la compactflash... C'est quoi ce souke?! Vous avez eu le même problème au début? J'arrive pas à trouver la solution...
C'était à qui le coolpix de l'aes? Son propriètaire pourrait peut-être me dépanner?

[21 avril 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh je prenais des photos avec le coolpix995 de sven, j'ai monté la compact flash via l'adaptateur usb du coolpix en live avant la fin pour récupérer les fichiers (encore merci sven!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )sans problèmes

as-tu essayé de passer par un lecteur de cartes?


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

euh? je prenais des photos avec le coolpix995 de sven, j'ai monté la compact flash via l'adaptateur usb du coolpix en live avant la fin pour récupérer les fichiers (encore merci sven!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )sans problèmes

as-tu essayé de passer par un lecteur de cartes?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'était toi le grand fou caché derrière le coolpix?! Coquine, va...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui, j'ai essayé avec le lecteur de carte mais même topo..., Le mac ne veut rien savoir, il reconnait pas et ne pense qu'à réinitialiser tout ce qui bouge! Il doit y avoir du dalton là-dessous!
J'ai fait une mise à jour du pilote usb pour carte pci (j'ai un G3 333 avec une carte pci usb et une deuxième firewirer) chez apple mais rien n'y fait, toujours le même message. J'espère que cela ne vient pas de la carte elle-même parcequ'alors là je serais dans une mouize pas possible!
Merci quand même mon grand Alèm, si quelqu'un entend parler d'un problème similaire et qu'il a la solution, qu'il ne se gène pas, je lui en serai très reconnaissant. Avec Luke et gros minet; on peut même lui garder la maison cette été, arrosage de plantes compris!


----------



## starbus (23 Avril 2002)

à moins d'un imprévu imprévu mon nouveau carrosse pourras m'amener à votre rencontre.


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*à moins d'un imprévu imprévu mon nouveau carrosse pourras m'amener à votre rencontre.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fais gaffe ce coup-ci!


----------



## starbus (23 Avril 2002)

un seul accident en 12 ans de permis (bon d'accord j'ai fais un stryke) .J'espere bien refaire au minimum aussi bien.


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*un seul accident en 12 ans de permis (bon d'accord j'ai fais un stryke) .J'espere bien refaire au minimum aussi bien.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh t'es sûr quetu veux recommencer?


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Avril 2002)

Je vous précise que je ne serais pas présent lors de cette réunion, because le chapelier est sur panam la semaine d'avant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je lance une chapi-chapo party la semaine du 10 Mai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je vous tiendrais au courant des tenant et des aboutissant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll be back


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2002)

Si API vient il y aura auss sont garde du corp


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Si API vient il y aura auss sont garde du corp   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, je voulais dire, Amok veut-il participer au petit supplice que nous te ferons subir dans l'ascenseur de ficelle?


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

non, je voulais dire, Amok veut-il participer au petit supplice que nous te ferons subir dans l'ascenseur de ficelle?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

impossible j'ai dit que je prendrait l'escalier


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

impossible j'ai dit que je prendrait l'escalier   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui mais qui va te prendre dans l'escalier?


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*non, je voulais dire, Amok veut-il participer au petit supplice que nous te ferons subir dans l'ascenseur de ficelle?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas besoin d'ascenceur: je peux supplicier un Macinside n'importe où, n'importe quand! Toujours prêt!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et puis, j'aime pas faire ce que les autres ont déjà fait: alors je vais essayer de trouver un truc nouveau. Macinside a besoin de se forger une experience! Je propose donc: en sautant à l'élastique, sur les petits avions de la foire du trone, place de la république le premier mai prochain vers 13:00...


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

Pas besoin d'ascenceur: je peux supplicier un Macinside n'importe où, n'importe quand! Toujours prêt!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis, j'aime pas faire ce que les autres ont déjà fait: alors je vais essayer de trouver un truc nouveau. Macinside a besoin de se forger une experience! Je propose donc: en sautant à l'élastique, sur les petits avions de la foire du trone, place de la république le premier mai prochain vers 13:00...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

message de ficelle : _il ne s'est toujours pas réveillé avec une tête de cheval à ses côtés!_


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*y auras t'il un remake de l'ascenseur infernal ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par contre ce ne sait pas si je pourrai être la   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si on répond "oui", je suis sûr que tu vas venir: tu as tellement aimé....


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

Si on répond "oui", je suis sûr que tu vas venir: tu as tellement aimé....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu veux participer?


----------



## sucellus (24 Avril 2002)

Bon je confirme ma venue.....
enfin pour le moment   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  normalement pas de truc qui cour a garder pas de retard dans l'emploi du temp puisque rien de prevus encor.

Donc j'ai bien noter rdv a la foire du trone le 1er mai devant le saut a l'elastique avec un cheval du lou pascalou habiller en cuir vinil.

J'ai tous bon la?


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par sucellus:
*Bon je confirme ma venue.....
enfin pour le moment    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  normalement pas de truc qui cour a garder pas de retard dans l'emploi du temp puisque rien de prevus encor.

Donc j'ai bien noter rdv a la foire du trone le 1er mai devant le saut a l'elastique avec un cheval du lou pascalou habiller en cuir vinil.

J'ai tous bon la?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh ouh hum voui t'as bu quoi?


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*t'as pris renseignements auprés d'api?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas la peine, c'est une évidence...


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

Pas la peine, c'est une évidence...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'aurais pu argumenter un peu, je mù'ennuie là à ne pas être obligé de trouver une réponse!


----------



## sucellus (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

euh? ouh? hum? voui? t'as bu quoi?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Rien j'ai juste lut en diagonnale


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par sucellus:
*

Rien j'ai juste lut en diagonnale 






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fais gaffe parce qu'avec des trucs comme ça,  tu vas finir par faire un rodéo avec macinside dans un ascenseur à 4H40 du matin!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_t'effrayes pas, je blague, moi je dormais, j'ai rien vu!_


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

fais gaffe parce qu'avec des trucs comme ça,  tu vas finir par faire un rodéo avec macinside dans un ascenseur à 4H40 du matin!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





t'effrayes pas, je blague, moi je dormais, j'ai rien vu!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je l'en enpécherai


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

fais gaffe parce qu'avec des trucs comme ça,  tu vas finir par faire un rodéo avec macinside dans un ascenseur à 4H40 du matin!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





t'effrayes pas, je blague, moi je dormais, j'ai rien vu!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et en plus on risque de reveillez les voisins


----------



## Api (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

t'as pris renseignements auprés d'api?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alèm au reveil ? Une douche froide.... Pour le virer de la baignoire !


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

t'aurais pu argumenter un peu, je mù'ennuie là à ne pas être obligé de trouver une réponse!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui! Et j'y ai pensé en cliquant sur "répondre" !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Là je suis full de taf et je n'ai pas le temps,et puis Api peut répondre aussi!


----------



## Sven (25 Avril 2002)

Sven de retour sur Paname après un détour par Amsterdam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le CoolPix attention, les connections du câble sont propriétaire. Pas question de le brancher avec autre chose que celui livré par Nikon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon un conseil, retirer la carte soufler (pas crachoter) sur la conectique puis la reinsérer délicatement dans l'appareil. Miracle ça marche, enfin chez un copain ça à suffit.

Sinon il faudrait tester sur un autre appareil.


----------



## Api (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Api peut répondre aussi! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
C'est chose faite amore mio !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[24 avril 2002 : message édité par Api]


----------



## Sven (25 Avril 2002)

Retour sur le thème AES 6

Je refuse de payer sans synopsis du spectacle, même si je dois réger auprès d'une charmante serveuse


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2002)

Bon, pour répondre a Sven, je récapitule donc ce qui est prévu. Il faut remettre ca dans le contexte pré-plantade des forums et donc des interventions précédentes!!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Anésthésie du Macinside à l'aide d'une planche de 10m X 0, 20 cm, et de 10 mm d'epaisseur.
- Extraction de la rondelle Macinsidienne par le professeur Xav himself (ancien interné des hopitaux), et pose d'un anus artificiel d'occasion, ou a défaut d'un vieux pneu de camion.
- Cicatrisation rapide au sel Cérébos premier choix. 

(Normalement, a ce moment le patient se reveille).

- Démembrement du Macinside.

Là ca devient carrément magique:

Alem Mirouf mélange tous les membres et sous les regards admiratifs de la foule, le Professeur Xav, les yeux bandés, les recolle au bon endroit (normalement...)

Larguage du patient en mer à 20 kilomètres des côtes bretonnes pour vérifier que l'ensemble est parfaitement opérationnel et detecter d'éventuelles erreurs d'intervention.

Pendant ce temps, barbecue surprise: Gribouille, aux fournaux comme aux moulaux nous préparera son SirMacGreggor aux pommes.

A la fin de la soirée, tombola géante. Premier prix: la rondelle originale extraite lors de l'opération, encadrée sur fond de velours rouge rehaussé de fils d'or, avec dédicace du Professeur.


20 euro, bouffe comprise, franchement....    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[24 avril 2002 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2002)

ri si on s'occupait d'amok ?


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*et en plus on risque de reveillez les voisins  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'inquiètes pas Macin': les voisins sont habitués, et tout ca c'est de l'amour, alors ca passe! Petite question: tu gueule quoi pendant?


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*ri si on s'occupait d'amok ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu sais, moi je suis un vieux rat: aucun interêt. Tout est déjà d'occase, ou usé jusqu'a la corde, alors....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





De plus, je filme l'intervention habillé en fantome spermique, et je doute, ennervé comme tu l'es lors des aes, que tu sois capable de tenir la caméra stable plus de 1/10eme de seconde. Alors si nous voulons conserver une trace de cette première médicale mondiale, nous ne pouvons inverser les roles. Tu comprends bien que si je pouvais te rendre service se serait avec plaisir, mais là c'est pas possible!





[24 avril 2002 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

 Tu comprends bien que si je pouvais te rendre service se serait avec plaisir, mais là c'est pas possible!





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si c'est possible 'Xav mais déclarer inapte t il a besoin de toi comme cobaye pour cette opération


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

si c'est possible 'Xav mais déclarer inapte t il a besoin de toi comme cobaye pour cette opération   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon... On se calme et on retape ca dans l'ordre!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grand jeu concours! Que faut-il comprendre???

- si c'est possible 'Xav mais déclarer inapte t il a besoin de toi comme cobaye pour cette opération 

- si  'Xav mais déclarer inapte t il c'est possible a besoin de toi comme  pour cette opération cobaye

- mais déclarer inapte t il si c'est possible a besoin de toi pour cette opération 'Xav comme cobaye 

- vtrs grfzkjhsts  grtedfs huteigsfds hjfyrtfdhd lekejdyd vdgdfsrsgjdkd Xav geterfsfsgfshsjsksssl

Alors?


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*


- si  'Xav mais déclarer inapte t il c'est possible a besoin de toi
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui pour l'assister durant les démontages du amok


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2002)

Mon dieu: cet individu vient d'un autre monde....


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

oui pour l'assister durant les démontages du amok   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le dernière personne qui a essayé a casser la pointe de son marteau-piqueur tellement la peau est racornie!


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2002)

je suis équiper j'y vais au chalimeaux


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Avril 2002)

moi ji prifire li brie di meaux


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*je suis équiper j'y vais au chalimeaux*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

prière de garer ton dromadire au vestiaire!


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2002)

Mire de rare!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Arret' ez !!!!! lol! et xav ou depuis alem! comment cobaye champignon? Un début de gagnez est arriver!!!!!! a va lolibrius de Morteau!!!!


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2002)

tien amok est tellement mort de rire que l'on ne comprend pas ce qu'il dit


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2002)

Tu sais que finalement on t'aime bien, toi?!


----------



## Xav' (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>PostÃ© Ã  l'origine par jeanba3000:
*moi ji prifire li brie di meaux*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Excellent groupe !


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*message de ficelle : il ne s'est toujours pas réveillé avec une tête de cheval à ses côtés! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je considère que le fait de t'avoir au réveil est un signe infiniment plus fort!


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

Je considère que le fait de t'avoir au réveil est un signe infiniment plus fort!







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'as pris renseignements auprés d'api?


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Xav':
*

Excellent groupe !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ils font dans le HardRock Baltringue Mou avec des espadrilles aux pieds?


----------



## le chapelier fou (25 Avril 2002)

Tu dis ça parce que tu es jaloux !!


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2002)

Pour Sven, merci, je vais de suite suivre ton conseil, mais je ne pense pas que cela vienne de la carte, j'en ai deux et j'ai le même message pour les deux, en branchement direct ou en passant par le lecteur de carte...















[25 avril 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*Tu dis ça parce que tu es jaloux !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouiiiiiii, j'ai plus d'espadrilles!


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

je remonte le sujet.


----------



## starbus (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*

un seul accident en 12 ans de permis (bon d'accord j'ai fais un stryke) .J'espere bien refaire au minimum aussi bien. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

euh t'es sûr quetu veux recommencer?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je parlais des 12 ans


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*

Je parlais des 12 ans   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah ok pfu j'ai eu peur!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2002)

Aux modérateurs et autres membres de cette communautée  "AES version 6.0" = Acupuncture Energétique et Zanté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



---------------------------

Accepteriez-vous uno señorita  à votre zurprize partie ??


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*Aux modérateurs et autres membres de cette communautée  "AES version 6.0" = Acupuncture Energétique et Zanté   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



---------------------------

Accepteriez-vous uno señorita  à votre zurprize partie ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh una señorita oui mais *uno* señorita euh t'es une copine à Lila?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*Aux modérateurs et autres membres de cette communautée  "AES version 6.0" = Acupuncture Energétique et Zanté   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



---------------------------

Accepteriez-vous uno señorita  à votre zurprize partie ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oula!! C'est que ca va devenir interessant tout cela, sache que tout être humain est toujours évidement accueilli chez "_Lou_" comme il se doit, sauf s'il ne fait que dire du mal d'Apple et de défendre Mini$oft (quoi que si cette personne est une jeune femme blonde aux yeux bleux à forte ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  personnalité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , on peut accepter, hein Macinside!!??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

Pour ma part, j'essairais d'être là, mais comme d'ab je laisse le suspense, n'est-ce pas... Dans le cas positif, j'essaierais d'amener le Gros Minet... J'espère que Rantan sera de la fête??


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Avril 2002)

Et notre Bibi 78?? Il sera de la fête??


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

euh una señorita oui mais uno señorita euh t'es une copine à Lila?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ze pas la chanze de connaitre Lila, mais z'aime le lilas qui fleurit dans mon zardin!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




una ou uno qzq za change ze zuis un être humain comme dit Yann, mais qui n'y connait absolument rien en informatique


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2002)

Holala!! ze fait un triplé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pesaroso!!!


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*Holala!! ze fait un triplé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pesaroso!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah bon?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 où ça?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_moi zé rien vu!_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ah bon?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 où ça?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









moi zé rien vu!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


ooooooh meu sibilo!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On profite de ses fonctions pour faire disparaître mon triplé... je t'aurais au prochain virage !!!


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*


ooooooh meu sibilo!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On profite de ses fonctions pour faire disparaître mon triplé... je t'aurais au prochain virage !!!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tiens, l'accent a disparu!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  héhé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on se dévoile?


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

... Sache que tout être humain est toujours évidement accueilli chez "Lou" comme il se doit.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... Ben et les 'tites bêtes à fourrure alors...?


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*
Pour ma part, j'essairais d'être là, mais comme d'ab je laisse le suspense, n'est-ce pas... Dans le cas positif, j'essaierais d'amener le Gros Minet... J'espère que Rantan sera de la fête??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si les chiens sont acceptés au bar, sans problème!
Je vous préviens tout de suite que je refuserai que l'on me tienne en laisse... Je n'ai pas les mêmes moeurs dissolus que macinside moi! Quoique...


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

et au risque de me répéter :

*Ficelle, prière de ne pas garer ta moto en plein milieu de la terrasse! *











_ça tourne au private joke cette histoire!_






PS : _ j'ai déja lu ça quelque part!_


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2002)

Moi aussi...


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Moi aussi...













*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si tu flaires une piste, dis le moi!


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2002)

T'inquiètes pas...


----------



## Sven (27 Avril 2002)

Alèm je te met l'appareil de côté ? Je demande uniquement un droit de censure en échange


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*

ooooooh meu sibilo!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On profite de ses fonctions pour faire disparaître mon triplé... je t'aurais au prochain virage !!!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tiens, l'accent a disparu!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  héhé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on se dévoile?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

No Señor, ze ne porte pas le voile, donc ze ne peut me dévoiler pas (quelle lozique...) 

il m'arrive parfois de perdre mon aczent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 héhé
dans zertaines occazionnes de sorpresa et.... !!!


----------



## baax (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Sven:
*Alèm je te met l'appareil de côté ? Je demande uniquement un droit de censure en échange   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si tu veux ne pas être sur les photos, je te l'accorde!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








PS : c'est bien alèm! baax et moi, nous bossons, enfin baax repasse et je passe l'aspirateur!


----------



## baax (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*

No Señor, ze ne porte pas le voile, donc ze ne peut me dévoiler pas (quelle lozique...) 

il m'arrive parfois de perdre mon aczent   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 héhé
dans zertaines occazionnes de sorpresa et.... !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'es chatouilleuse?


----------



## macinside (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*

enfin baax repasse et je passe l'aspirateur!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et plus si affinité ?


----------



## Lila (27 Avril 2002)

> Posté à l'origine par alèm:
> [QB]
> 
> euh una señorita oui mais *uno* señorita euh t'es une copine à Lila?
> ...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*PS : c'est bien alèm! baax et moi, nous bossons, enfin baax repasse et je passe l'aspirateur!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mesdames et messieurs, prennez exemple sur ce couple uni qui partage les tache quotidiennes!!


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Mesdames et messieurs, prennez exemple sur ce couple uni qui partage les tache quotidiennes!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Qu'est-ce que tu crois que je suis en train de faire, à ton avis?!
N'oublie pas de prendre du pain en rentrant...
J't'ai mitoné ton plat préféré.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (28 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Qu'est-ce que tu crois que je suis en train de faire, à ton avis?!
N'oublie pas de prendre du pain en rentrant...
J't'ai mitoné ton plat préféré.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quel chou celui là!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... N'oublies pas pour Gros Minet, pas trop de croquettes, et change lui l'eau!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'arrive avec le pain!!


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2002)

Ben alors?! 
J't'attend toujours moi...!


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Ben alors?! 
J't'attend toujours moi...!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

povre chien abandonné et povre sujet enfoui par decus!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est dans mins de deux semaines!!


----------



## sucellus (7 Mai 2002)

ok... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bon je vais me payer now up to date et je revient moi......


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par sucellus:
*ok...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bon je vais me payer now up to date et je revient moi......    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas grave, reviens le 18!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (même si théoriquement je serais au lou le 12!)


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2002)

... Besoin de se faire pardonner à l'avance ou de reprendre des contacts...?


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*... Besoin de se faire pardonner à l'avance ou de reprendre des contacts...?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

par ce que j'y serais avec des amis


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2002)

... Rien à voir avec le petit personnel alors...?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (7 Mai 2002)

_alèm fait croire qu'il connaît du monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2002)

Il recrute des figurants pour la prochaine Aes...!


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

tssss tsss bande de médisants!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












rantan si tu veux parler de Pimprenelle, oui!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais pourquoi n'aurais-je pas le droit d'aller voir une amie!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[07 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Il recrute des figurants pour la prochaine Aes...!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

aussi!


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*tssss tsss? bande de médisants!      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












rantan si tu veux parler de Pimprenelle, oui!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais pourquoi n'aurais-je pas le droit d'aller voir une amie!      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... Parce que je suis très jalouse!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[07 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]

[07 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... PArce que je suis très jalouse!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu n'as qu'à venir!


----------



## nato kino (8 Mai 2002)

Tout dépendra du nombres de verres que tu comptes vider là-bas... Je voulais dire - quand comptes tu y passer et pour combien de temps tu y resteras...?
J'ai pas mal de "trucs" à faire dimanche et d'amis à voir, mon planning est assez flou mais très chargé!


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

et bien passe le samedi!


----------



## nato kino (8 Mai 2002)

Ils t'embauchent pour le weekend à la plonge ou tu assièges Pimprenelle...?     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[07 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]

[07 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]

[08 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Ils t'embauchent pour le weekend à la plonge ou tu assiège xxx...?     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hum humour déplacé mais pour te répondre je compte y boire les verres que je n'y ai pas bu avec ficelle, jeanba, Xav' et le chapelier et aussi azrael la dernière fois que j'étais sur paris    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[07 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## nato kino (8 Mai 2002)

Je replace donc l'humour...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais deux jours...! Tu dois avoir un sacré retard non?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le samedi, je fais pic-nique les fesses dans l'herbe si la météo ne chutte pas d'ici là, mais si le ciel se grisouille, je passerai c'est promis!


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

en bières? oui un certain retard!


----------



## sucellus (8 Mai 2002)

Bon alors on se voit toujours au lou pascalou le 12?

Ya qui ?


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par sucellus:
*Bon alors on se voit toujours au lou pascalou le 12?

Ya qui ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh non c'est le 18 sucellus!


----------



## nato kino (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Ils t'embauchent pour le weekend à la plonge ou tu assièges Pimprenelle...?      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[07 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai touché un point sensible...?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pimprenelle, c'est le nom de ma touingo!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu crois que je vais te laisser faire des cochonstées sur ma banquette arrière... On risque de manquer de place!


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

J'ai touché un point sensible...?!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pimprenelle, c'est le nom de ma touingo!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu crois que je vais te laisser faire des cochonstées sur ma banquette arrière... On risque de manquer de place!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tiens "la mienne" de touingo s'appelle "avance un peu!"    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[08 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## nato kino (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tiens "la mienne" de touingo s'appelle "avance un peu!"     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tant qu'elle avance...
T'as fait les dernières mise à jour?


----------



## nato kino (8 Mai 2002)

_Pendant que je te tiens... Toi qui aime jouer de la boite noire, va jeter un 'tit coup d'oeil_ici_, on y trouve pas mal de matos à de bon prix, c'est là que j'ai acheté mon collpix995 pour le prix d'un coolpix 885 le mois dernier._


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

mais je connais mon 'tanplan!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'ailleurs j'hésite toujours!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'attends que Macgé me fasse tester des boitiers, je m'arrangerais ensuite pour que ce soit juste au moment des AES!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis j'ai envie de m'acheter un demi : un 18x24 en ce moment


----------



## nato kino (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*mais je connais mon 'tanplan!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'ailleurs j'hésite toujours!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est une amie qui m'a refilé leur adresse. Vraiment bien!
Moins d'une semaine après avoir passé ma commande, j'étais livré, et pour les prix, j'ai pas trouvé mieux. De plus, le mois dernier, impossible de trouver un coolpix 995 à la fnac ou chez les revendeurs apple, stock indisponible, mais eux en avaient.
Bravo nomatica!
Si tu as d'autres adresses sérieuses et  tout aussi bon marché, je suis preneur!


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*[07 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]

[07 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]

[08 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est quoi ce bordel ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## ficelle (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*et puis j'ai envie de m'acheter un demi : un 18x24 en ce moment   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si tu en vois un pas cher, ça m'interesse aussi !


----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tu n'as qu'à venir!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_T'étais planqué où? Sous le bar...?
Je suis passé dimanche en fin d'aprèm pour prendre l'apéro et je ne t'ai pas reconnu... 
Pimprenelle était radieuse...!_





[13 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*


T'étais planqué où? Sous le bar...?
Je suis passé dimanche en fin d'aprèm pour prendre l'apéro et je ne t'ai pas reconnu... 
Pimprenelle était radieuse...!





[13 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je faisais du Baby-sitting avec mon neveu de 8 mois et on a bien ri   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Pimprenelle, quelle jolie papillon_


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
Pimprenelle, quelle jolie papillon?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... Trois fois  oui...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais j'avais amené mon filet!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_On peut rêver, non...?_





Du coup, j'ai essayé de battre mon propre record de mauresques en terrasse. J'ai bien failli me battre!


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Du coup, j'ai essayé de battre mon propre record de mauresques en terrasse. J'ai bien failli me battre!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fais gaffe, Jeanba est un rude compétiteur!


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

fais gaffe, Jeanba est un rude compétiteur!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

burp !


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*Et puis la pièce principale de ce musée du Sado-Masochisme c'est le canapé de Ficelle, et faut que quelqu'un vienne avec une camionette pour l'amener à l'AES






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai ce qu'il faut


----------



## ficelle (15 Mai 2002)

je crois pour ça, il faut egalement voir du coté de jeanba...
en plus, il à plein de meubles à bouger !!!


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2002)

les armoires normande ne rentre pas dans un express (sauf si on me fournit une hache  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*...(sauf si on me fournit une hache   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On vous loue notre viking pour pas trop cher, ça vous va?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (P.S.: Heroic, si tu m'écoutes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## ficelle (17 Mai 2002)

notre petite réunion des macophiles non anonymes à lieu dans 2 jours !!!
kisékivien ???????


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*notre petite réunion des macophiles non anonymes à lieu dans 2 jours !!!
kisékivien ???????*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*MOI!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ficelle (17 Mai 2002)

*et encore ?*


----------



## ficelle (17 Mai 2002)

comme le disait si bien touba, c'est vrai que c'est frustrant de se retrouver en haut de page !


----------



## ficelle (17 Mai 2002)

*donc je repete la question !

alors, kisékivien samedi ?*


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*donc je repete la question !

alors, kisékivien samedi ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*notre petite réunion des macophiles non anonymes à lieu dans 2 jours !!!
kisékivien ???????*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Mouarf aussi!_


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Mouarf aussi!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on te réserve une gamelle remplie de mauresque?


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

on te réserve une gamelle remplie de mauresque?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Avec une chaise de secour, des fois que la mienne me lache par surprise!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Mai 2002)

Ca s'annonce dur dur ce week-end, en plus j'suis *enrubé*. C'est qu'en plus des révisions, y en a des choses à faire, entre fête le vendredi soir et ciné à caser entre tout ça... Gros minet me tanne depuis plusieurs jours pour que j'y aille... On va tenter, quand même...


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Ca s'annonce dur dur ce week-end, en plus j'suis enrubé. C'est qu'en plus des révisions, y en a des choses à faire, entre fête le vendredi soir et ciné à caser entre tout ça... Gros minet me tanne depuis plusieurs jours pour que j'y aille... On va tenter, quand même...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

menace =&gt; t'a interet a venir sinon on fait un dessante aprés avoir été chercher le rico


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*menace =&gt; t'a interet a venir sinon on fait un dessante aprés avoir été chercher le rico   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Macinside, la gestapo privé des organisateurs d'AES!!


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

menace =&gt; t'a interet a venir sinon on fait un dessante aprés avoir été chercher le rico   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est vrai que j'ai ton adresse Yann!


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

c'est vrai que j'ai ton adresse Yann!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et en plus on est équipé (un express) on va pourvoir en mettre du monde sauf si 'xav est la (il prend toutes la places  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*c'est vrai que j'ai ton adresse Yann!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Arghhhh!!! horreur!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Viendez, viendez, j'vous attends, moi, avec mon basouka qu'on m'a offert à noel, celui qui vient me déranger dans ma retraite, je l'acceuil à coup de fusils!!


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Arghhhh!!! horreur!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Viendez, viendez, j'vous attends, moi, avec mon basouka qu'on m'a offert à noel, celui qui vient me déranger dans ma retraite, je l'acceuil à coup de fusils!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu n'oserais pas tirer sur rantanplan


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*tu n'oserais pas tirer sur rantanplan    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ahhhrrrgggg... Les salauds, ils vont mettre rantan en première ligne!! Ils ont découverts ma faiblesse!!


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Arghhhh!!! horreur!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Viendez, viendez, j'vous attends, moi, avec mon basouka qu'on m'a offert à noel, celui qui vient me déranger dans ma retraite, je l'acceuil à coup de fusils!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Faudrat aussi aller chercher SMG vu qu'il nous faut un bouclier humain (?) pour allez chercher yann


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Faudrat aussi aller chercher SMG vu qu'il nous faut un bouclier humain (?) pour allez chercher yann   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai aussi son adresse, c'est entre chez rico et yannbleiz, c'est bon, c'est sur la route en plus!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Mai 2002)

Là, no probl, je tire à vue sans hésiter!! hihihi


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Là, no probl, je tire à vue sans hésiter!! hihihi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bon tactique! Macinside passe par devant avec SMG! et moi je passe par derrière avec rantaplan comme bouclier!


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

j'ai aussi son adresse, c'est entre chez rico et yannbleiz, c'est bon, c'est sur la route en plus!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bon il ne me manque plus que les cordes


----------



## starbus (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*donc je repete la question !

alors, kisékivien samedi ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi


----------



## maousse (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*donc je repete la question !

alors, kisékivien samedi ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Aussi !


----------



## bibi78 (17 Mai 2002)

moi aussi


----------



## ficelle (17 Mai 2002)

attention, à la surcharge, l'ascenseur est fragile !


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2002)

ça va être plein de nouveaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je regrette déja les anciens qui ne peuvent venir


----------



## ficelle (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*mais je regrette déja les anciens qui ne peuvent venir    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tans pis, privés de teeshirt !


----------



## ficelle (17 Mai 2002)

*et merde.... encore un haut de page !!!
... donc je repette la question !
KISÉKIVIEN ???*


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*attention, à la surcharge, l'ascenseur est fragile !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

'xav prendra l'escalier


----------



## ficelle (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

'xav prendra l'escalier   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu veux dire qu'on peu compter sur lui ?


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Mai 2002)

'

Si tout va bien je serais là. _All night long_ peut être pas, on verra...

'+


----------



## bouilla (17 Mai 2002)

Désolé mais cette fois je ne pourrais pas etre des votres   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'aide des amis à faire des travaux dans leurs nouvel appart et le soir mon meilleur ami donne son 1er concert


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

La tête de Rico quand on va tous débarquer...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A quelle heure le rendez-vous au Lou?


----------



## Bialès (17 Mai 2002)

I'll be there

(et en plus j'aurai mon 2ème T-shirt gratuit).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

'xav prendra l'escalier   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais, cette fois je ne me ferais pas avoir... je suivrai ma première idée...

(et si l'escalier tombe en panne, je fais un scandale !!!)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*attention, à la surcharge, l'ascenseur est fragile !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pour moi que tu dis ça, grand machin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*donc je repete la question !

alors, kisékivien samedi ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Présent...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bialès:
*I'll be there

(et en plus j'aurai mon 2ème T-shirt gratuit).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi, je prends seulement le gratuit... si quel'qu'un veux payer l'autre, il vous en prie.


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Virgul':
*

Moi, je prends seulement le gratuit... si quel'qu'un veux payer l'autre, il vous en prie.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il y a des promotions?
On m'aurait menti?


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tu n'oserais pas tirer rantanplan?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si tu savais ce qu'ils m'ont fait subir lui et son chat...


----------



## sucellus (18 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*et merde.... encore un haut de page !!!
... donc je repette la question !
KISÉKIVIEN ???









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Heu moi j'ai refusser un we a la campagne a ceullir des cerises alors ya pas interet a annuler sinon moi je passe tlm sous zindaus!!


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

*A quelle heure le rendez-vous au Lou?*


----------



## ficelle (18 Mai 2002)

alem devrait faire la sentinelle à partir de 14h30 !


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*alem devrait faire la sentinelle à partir de 14h30 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il est prié de nous laisser quelques bieres


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*alem devrait faire la sentinelle à partir de 14h30 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
_merci ficelle._
Faudra pas trop que je traine en route alors... Il est capable de siffler ma bassine de mauresque pour s'échauffer le moteur!


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
merci ficelle.
Faudra pas trop que je traine en route alors... Il est capable de siffler ma bassine de mauresque pour s'échauffer le moteur!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on poura burpé en coeur !

burp !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Il y a des promotions?
On m'aurait menti?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On dirait bien...


----------



## starbus (18 Mai 2002)

encore 5 minutes et j'éteins le mac,je sors la manivelle du coffre ,je démarre mon"faucon millenium"et j'arrive burpé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Taaaa Taaaa ta ta ta taaa taa ta ta ta taaaa taaa ta ta ta ta


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
merci ficelle.
Faudra pas trop que je traine en route alors... Il est capable de siffler ma bassine de mauresque pour s'échauffer le moteur!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas de risques, je ne bois que l'anisette de Pontarlier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , question de respect des origines!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 donc ce sera Leffe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , Rhum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou Whisky (en Hommage à mon ami Stéphane)


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

_Puriste va..._


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2002)

JJJ''''AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !


----------



## bibi78 (18 Mai 2002)

Je vais avoir de problèmes pour venir, mon fils est malade ;  je suis triste !!


----------



## benjamin (18 Mai 2002)

Faudrait que je pense à y aller, moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dix minutes en bus, c'est jouable...


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*JJJ''''AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Les doigts collés au clavier ?


----------



## ficelle (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bibi78:
*Je vais avoir de problèmes pour venir, mon fils est malade ;  je suis triste !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

désolé pour toi bibi, ce sera pour la prochaine....
bon, en route !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (19 Mai 2002)

NA!! Je suis le premier, même si j'ai dû partir (trop) tôt!!

photo 1

photo 2

Et la meilleure, celle qui officialise mon record mondial au casse brique d'iPod!! Nananère, je suis le champion du monde, la preuve


A bientôt!!


----------



## bouilla (19 Mai 2002)

joli t-shirt


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (19 Mai 2002)

N'est-ce pas!! Et j'en ai un aussi hihihi!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Où en sont les autres ?? Toujours au Lou ou déjà parti vers une chaude nuit??


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Mai 2002)

il traîne tous sur le chat depuis chez ficelle ..

ils n'ont que ca à faire, une honte


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

on est la


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*on est la   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

où?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

'

Là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

Le Gognol


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

où?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ici


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Mai 2002)

Mais où ?

je vous vois pas !!!


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Mais où ?

je vous vois pas !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

chez ficelle


----------



## benjamin (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

chez ficelle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas toi qui serait à ma gauche, là ?


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

C'est pas toi qui serait à ma gauche, là ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui c'est moi qui t'a mis un coup


----------



## benjamin (19 Mai 2002)

Et le Gognol qui a pris ma cachette


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Et le Gognol qui a pris ma cachette   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le gognol est dans la caverne ?


----------



## benjamin (19 Mai 2002)

rien ne vaut le canapé...


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*rien ne vaut le canapé...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu la dit
biere a gauche, ti au milieu et chips a droite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




burp ! 


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

tu la dit
biere a gauche, ti au milieu et chips a droite   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




burp ! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a non plus de chips a doite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 volé par gognol !


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

a non plus de chips a doite   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 volé par gognol !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a de retour les chips


----------



## benjamin (19 Mai 2002)

bon, tu vas te calmer, gamin


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

a de retour les chips   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

macinside rends les chips!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

macinside rends les chips!!!!!!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai fini le paquet


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*mon insatisfaction aboie.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et la caravane passe...


----------



## benjamin (19 Mai 2002)

Mensonge !! (c'est quoi le paquet que vient de te piquer Le Gognol)


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Mensonge !! (c'est quoi le paquet que vient de te piquer Le Gognol)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un 2 em paquet


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)




----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

j'aime bien le x bleu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merde c'est moi


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

Le X a un rapport avec le mac ou est-ce uniquement sexuel?


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Le X a un rapport avec le mac ou est-ce uniquement sexuel?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

les deux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*NA!! Je suis le premier, même si j'ai dû partir (trop) tôt!!

photo 1

photo 2

Et la meilleure, celle qui officialise mon record mondial au casse brique d'iPod!! Nananère, je suis le champion du monde, la preuve


A bientôt!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C Starbus,
 t'aurais ,ton appareil est å iech, t'as vu les yeux que tu m'fais 







Keski vont croire maintenant ceux qui vont voir ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hein jt l'demande  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'abord t'es qu'un lacheur


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Le X a un rapport avec le mac ou est-ce uniquement sexuel?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Amok, je m'occupe de mackie, me fous pas mes plans en l'air!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

Les petits secret de la soirée


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

Amok, je m'occupe de mackie, me fous pas mes plans en l'air!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fais gaffe gribouille risque de nous surprendre


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

[19 mai 2002 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Moi, les AES ne m'ont pas déçue:
J'ai pu jouir de tous les avantages auquel mon statut de membre fondateur me donnait droit: une bise de Macinside, etc ... (et après c'est pire    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

des jaloux ?


----------



## aes (19 Mai 2002)

Allezquoialemunpt'ilougarouaprèsunlopascaloucalefaitbiennon,allezfaituneffort!!!quejepuissetebouffermalheureuxpetitvillageois!!!nyarknyarknyark!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Les Alcooliques Anonymes:
*Allezquoialemunpt'ilougarouaprèsunlopascaloucalefaitbiennon,allezfaituneffort!!!quejepuissetebouffermalheureuxpetitvillageois!!!nyarknyarknyark!!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et quand je vous dit que c'est 'xav le loup on l'écouté


----------



## Api (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

des jaloux ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oups!  l'identification!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rectificatif!!!!!

&lt;posté a l'origine par Api!!!!&gt;
Moi, les AES ne m'ont pas déçue:
J'ai pu jouir de tous les avantages auquel mon statut de membre fondateur me donnait droit: une bise de Macinside, etc ... (et après c'est pire    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !)


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

Et voilà!!! Quelques verres de Bordeaux, 2 rhums par dessus et voila l'travail!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*

Oups!  l'identification!!!!!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rectificatif!!!!!

&lt;posté a l'origine par Api!!!!&gt;
Moi, les AES ne m'ont pas déçue:
J'ai pu jouir de tous les avantages auquel mon statut de membre fondateur me donnait droit: une bise de Macinside, etc ... (et après c'est pire     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai eu peur


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

et quand je vous dit que c'est 'xav le loup on l'écouté   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

D'accord... Je vois le coté féminin de macinside qui pointe son nez! Api, macinside, meme foie!


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

D'accord... Je vois le coté féminin de macinside qui pointe son nez! Api, macinside, meme foie!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il y a quand même un difference de taille entra api et moi


----------



## aes (19 Mai 2002)

Et dimanche, vous n'oubliez pas d'aller voter !

[19 mai 2002 : message édité par Les Alcooliques Anonymes]


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Les Alcooliques Anonymes:
*Et diamanche, vous n'oubliez pas d'aller voter !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

lequels  dimanche ?


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

Ceci étant, il reste tout de même quelques différences!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Zarathoustra le philosophe pourrait nous en balancer des pages là dessus, moi je vais faire simple, étant un esprit limité plutot porté sur le physique bestial: avec Macinside, jamais de coup en dessous de la ceinture!


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Ceci étant, il reste tout de même quelques différences!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui 85 B a vu de nez


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

Ayant déjà glissé deux fois mon bulletin dans l'urne aujourd'hui, je pense être un bon citoyen, ceci étant je suis d'accord pour départager les ex-aequo éventuels, mais pensez a la médaille du travail et a mes t-shirts gratos!


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

que ceci soit dit : je vous aime  mais j'ai une demi-bouteille de vin jaune d'arbois dans le corps (merci le bus!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

oui 85 B a vu de nez   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

alem dit que c'est plus que 85 B


----------



## benjamin (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*que ceci soit dit : je vous aime*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne vais pas refaire mon petit speech pas du tout philosophique mais plutôt idéaliste sur les raisons de cet amour naissant


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Je ne vais pas refaire mon petit speech pas du tout philosophique mais plutôt idéaliste sur les raisons de cet amour naissant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

reprend une bouteille au lieu de dire des bétises


----------



## Api (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

alem dit que c'est plus que 85 B   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
alèm a raison, jeune padiwan !!!


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*
alèm a raison, jeune padiwan !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a bon je suis t'on apprenti  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

Ouh la la! je confirme!!!! Et les deux!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

a bon je suis t'on apprenti   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

N'oublie pas, jeune pseudo Jedi, qu'il faut quand même avoir certains dons à la base!!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

Et un sabre laser!


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

N'oublie pas, jeune pseudo Jedi, qu'il faut quand même avoir certains dons à la base!!!!!!!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je veu bien te le prouvé mais je risque d'être modéré


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

Qui brille dans le noir!!!!


----------



## aes (19 Mai 2002)

Je rappelle que le vote avec des gants peut entrainer l'annulation de la voix exprimée !


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Et un sabre laser!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

de quel taille ?


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

Capable des mouvements les plus amples et les plus fous dans toutes les positions, jamais pris en défaut, multicolore lorsque la situation l'exige, et avec la force qui est avec toi et tes reins!


----------



## Api (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Capable des mouvements les plus amples et les plus fous dans toutes les positions, jamais pris en défaut, multicolore lorsque la situation l'exige, et avec la force qui est avec toi et tes reins!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est ce qu'on appelle une figure de style !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

Ça part en vrille les conversations ici...


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

La vrille est une image aérienne, je parlerais plutot de tête a queue.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

reprend une bouteille au lieu de dire des bétises   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c Starbus
ya plus que de la biere


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*La vrille est une image aérienne, je parlerais plutot de tête a queue.....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui mais dans quel sans et sur quel terrain


----------



## aes (19 Mai 2002)

Le sabre a encore fière allure, mais son propriétaire a quand même pris un sacré coup de vieux...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*La vrille est une image aérienne, je parlerais plutot de tête a queue.....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Starbus

Tout de suite ça dérape.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pense å nous "une beautée pour 10 mec


----------



## Api (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*de quel taille ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le but n'étant pas ici de fausser les statistiques nationales, l'abstention (pas l'abstinence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) me parait être de bon ton !!!


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*

Le but n'étant pas ici de fausser les statistiques nationales, l'abstention (pas l'abstinence   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) me parait être de bon ton !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je suis au dessus des stats


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Virgul': (... heu...)
*C Starbus,
 t'aurais ,ton appareil est å iech, t'as vu les yeux que tu m'fais







Keski vont croire maintenant ceux qui vont voir ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hein jt l'demande   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'abord t'es qu'un lacheur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hahahaha, qu'ils croient ce qu'ils veulent, ils seraient en dessous de la vérité (hihihi)

Ben ouais, ch'uis un lacheur, mais contre mon grès, je me rattraperais, j'espère!!

amusez vous bien!!


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Les Alcooliques Anonymes:
*Le sabre a encore fière allure, mais son propriétaire a quand même pris un sacré coup de vieux...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est là toute l'injustice de l'existence! Tu peux être petit et mal gaulé, si t'as l'arme la plus performante, et que tu es fin tireur, tu reste le seul debout!


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

je suis au dessus des stats   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

1/ Nous ne devons pas avoir les memes chiffres
2/ J'exige un scan pour preuve, l'objet de la discussion étant positionné parallèlement a un double décimètre portant la mention CEE, cachet de la poste faisant mieux la prochaine fois, cachet des poids et mesures a jour, gravure des millimètres étant lisibles en noir sur fond d'aluminium certifié pur a 99%! les conditions n'étant pas remplies, nous considerons qu'il s'agit d'un canulard dans le meilleur des cas, d'une vantardise au pire....

Ceci étant, moyennant une somme modique par rapport aux résultats envisagés, Api et moi nous engageons à te faire une lettre de cachet certifiant que tes propos sont justes auprès de tes camarades (masculins ou féminins) de jeu.

Alem ayant un respect atavique (famille administrative oblige, dans les PTT de pere en fils)  pour tout ce qui ressemble a un papelard officiel sur lequel figure un sceau républicain, cela t'ouvre dès ce soir des possibilités orgasmiques multiples et aux retombées difficilement envisageables en l'état actuel des choses, l'ascenceur semblant ce soir parfaitement opérationnel! ( si tu libelles le cheque correctement, inutile de me remercier, c'est juste du B to B)


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*
alèm a raison, jeune padiwan !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

merci chère amie de confirmer ce que mes yeux ont cru deviner dans l'ensemble de ta beauté!


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

je veut bien mettre un scan mais je risque de choqué toine et alem me moderera   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[19 mai 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

merci chère amie de confirmer ce que mes yeux ont cru deviner dans l'ensemble de ta beauté!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

arrette la leche


----------



## aes (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*arrette la leche   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Walesa ?


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Les Alcooliques Anonymes:
*

Walesa ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vu le niveau des calembours ce soir il y en a en a qui ont du boire un peu


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

merci chère amie de confirmer ce que mes yeux ont cru deviner dans l'ensemble de ta beauté!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sa beauté quoique très sombre
Qui inspire des pensées
Qui ne sont pas du tout funèbres

(merci a mon pote Beaudelaire!!)


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

(merci a mon pote Beaudelaire!!)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on lui dira


----------



## aes (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*vu le niveau des calembours ce soir il y en a en a qui ont du boire un peu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, justement, juste un peu !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Les Alcooliques Anonymes:
*

Oui, justement, juste un peu !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Starbus:
nooooonnn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que du bons


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Les Alcooliques Anonymes:
*

Oui, justement, juste un peu !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

alcotest a la sortie


----------



## aes (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Les Alcooliques Anonymes:
*Oui, justement, juste un peu !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oh!! très peu, très peu!!


----------



## Api (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

arrette la leche*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Je te remercie de te préocuper de mes soucis domestiques, mais justement, concernant ta remarque, j'ai tout ce qu'il faut à la maison


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*(merci a mon pote Beaudelaire!!)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_'gnifique Beaudelaire ! 'vnez-vous ! 'midable !

Alors Guy ? 'zaimez les chiens ? 'gnifique !_


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*
Je te remercie de te préocuper de mes soucis domestiques, mais justement, concernant ta remarque, j'ai tout ce qu'il faut à la maison    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a bon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

alcotest a la sortie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Starbus:

Toi le premier


----------



## Api (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*je veut bien mettre un scan mais je risque de choqué toine et alem me moderera    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[19 mai 2002 : message édité par macinside]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Chiche !!


----------



## Api (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

a bon ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah ouiiiiiiiii !!!!


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*
Chiche !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

depuis que rico a mis une photo horrible (souvenir) je prendrai pas le risque


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*
Je te remercie de te préocuper de mes soucis domestiques, mais justement, concernant ta remarque, j'ai tout ce qu'il faut à la maison    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_'gnifique le cuni ! 'vnez-vous ! 'midable !

Alors Guy ? 'zaimez les poils ? 'gnifique !_


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*

Ah ouiiiiiiiii !!!! 




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pmmmmffffffffff? Pmfffff?


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Michel Drucker&gt;:
*

'gnifique le cuni ! 'vnez-vous ! 'midable !

Alors Guy ? 'zaimez les poils ? 'gnifique !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

que fait le modérateur !


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

que fait le modérateur !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il attaque !


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

il attaque !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon bah moi aussi! Bonne nuit!


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

Bon bah moi aussi! Bonne nuit!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

burp ! 


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*il attaque !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tous aux abris!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attention à vous, Ficelliens de fin d'aes!!


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

burp ! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non: hummmmmmmm!


----------



## maousse (19 Mai 2002)

Beurp aussi !

ben ouais, burp je peux pas c'est déposé ! !


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*Beurp aussi !

ben ouais, burp je peux pas c'est déposé ! !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a bon ? c'est pour bientot


----------



## maousse (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Virgul':
*

C Starbus,
 t'aurais ,ton appareil est å iech, t'as vu les yeux que tu m'fais 







Keski vont croire maintenant ceux qui vont voir ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hein jt l'demande   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'abord t'es qu'un lacheur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je tiens à protester, ce n'est pas virgul' le merlan fris, c'est moi le seul et l'unique maousse !!

IMPOSTEUR (qui poste à tord et à travers....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) !!


----------



## maousse (19 Mai 2002)

Bah merde, j'suis encore bourré, j'ai même pas compris le post de starbus...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 , 

Moi je dis, starbus, maousse, même combat ! (pour cette fois au moins !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Au fait, il est encore avec vous rantan ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*Bah merde, j'suis encore bourré, j'ai même pas compris le post de starbus...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 , 

Moi je dis, starbus, maousse, même combat ! (pour cette fois au moins !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Au fait, il est encore avec vous rantan ??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Starbus:

T'es bien rentré??


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*Bah merde, j'suis encore bourré, j'ai même pas compris le post de starbus...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 , 

Moi je dis, starbus, maousse, même combat ! (pour cette fois au moins !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Au fait, il est encore avec vous rantan ??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

nan il est rentré mais je tiens à préciser que notre rencontre fut constructive!


----------



## maousse (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Virgul':
*

Starbus:

T'es bien rentré??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nickel ! j'ai eu le temps d'aller m'en passer quelques unes derrière le gosier en jouant au bowling entre temps ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne fin de nuit à tous, je tiens plus...

(Pourvu qu'il se remette pas à pleuvoir !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*

Nickel ! j'ai eu le temps d'aller m'en passer quelques unes derrière le gosier en jouant au bowling entre temps ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne fin de nuit à tous, je tiens plus...

(Pourvu qu'il se remette pas à pleuvoir !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A+


----------



## aes (19 Mai 2002)

Bon, c'est quoi le dessert ? Tarte aux poils ?


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Les Alcooliques Anonymes:
*Bon, c'est quoi le dessert ? Tarte aux poils ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

thématique?


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

thématique?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

quel genre ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

thématique?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

des crêpes!!! comme la dernière fois!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










c'était hachement bon


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oups:
*

des crêpes!!! comme la dernière fois!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










c'était hachement bon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on å eu des spaghetties,la sauce était excellente.


----------



## aes (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*thématique?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Mais comment Faire 
Pour aimer sans calculer 
Juste s'évader, s'oublier 
mmmmh 

Je me plie en trois sur moi 
Je me casse en douze pour Toi 
Je me multiplie parfois 
mmmmh 

Pour effleurer ton visage 
Humer encore ton passage 
J'diviserais mon coeur par deux 
Si tu t'additionnes un peu 

A l'infini grand je te vois 
100 pour 100 conquis par toi 
Je sais ce n'est pas très excentrique 
L'Amour ma thématique 

Les soucis j'les soustrais 
Les sous j'les multiplie 
Mais pourquoi toi, tu t'enfuis ? 

Non je ne calcule pas 
L'amour que j'ai pour toi 
Est-ce que tu m'aimes ou pas ? 

A l'infini grand je te vois 
100 pour 100 conquis par toi 
Je sais ce n'est pas très excentrique 
L'Amour ma thématique_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*

Je tiens à protester, ce n'est pas virgul' le merlan fris, c'est moi le seul et l'unique maousse !!

IMPOSTEUR (qui poste à tord et à travers....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ce soir Virgul' c Starbus ,simplement pasque je suis pas avec ma machine et que je me rappelle plus mon code


----------



## bouilla (19 Mai 2002)

C'EST PA BIENTOT FINI CE BORDEL !!!!!

s'pèce d'alcooooolliquessss


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*C'EST PA BIENTOT FINI CE BORDEL !!!!!

s'pèce d'alcooooolliquessss   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

BURP !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*C'EST PA BIENTOT FINI CE BORDEL !!!!!

s'pèce d'alcooooolliquessss   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben,vas te coucher


----------



## bouilla (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

BURP !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un petit digestif ?


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Virgul':
*

ben,vas te coucher   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a ces jeunes  toujour dedout a 5 heures du mat


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*

un petit digestif ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non juste un loup garou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enfin)


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

bon, vous allez vous calmez, je vais mal digérer ma glace au citron sinon!


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*bon, vous allez vous calmez, je vais mal digérer ma glace au citron sinon!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu compte faire quoi ?


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

tu compte faire quoi ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

te tirer les oreilles!


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

te tirer les oreilles!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a bon ?


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

_*Lopette D'or de cette AES!!!!*_


----------



## benjamin (19 Mai 2002)

Le Gognol a pour excuse de travailler aujourd'hui à 9h30, et rassure-toi, tu es toujours en course pour le titre de Lopette d'Or des AES 2002  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(même si, je dois l'admettre, avec cette nuit sans sommeil, tu ralentis un peu dans ta course en tête du classement).


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Le Gognol a pour excuse de travailler aujourd'hui à 9h30, et rassure-toi, tu es toujours en course pour le titre de Lopette d'Or des AES 2002   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(même si, je dois l'admettre, avec cette nuit sans sommeil, tu ralentis un peu dans ta course en tête du classement).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

blablabla


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Le Gognol a pour excuse de travailler aujourd'hui à 9h30, et rassure-toi, tu es toujours en course pour le titre de Lopette d'Or des AES 2002   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(même si, je dois l'admettre, avec cette nuit sans sommeil, tu ralentis un peu dans ta course en tête du classement).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

toujour debout ?


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

toujour debout ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

à ton avis?


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Mai 2002)

'

Et voilà, un journal de fait !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*'

Et voilà, un journal de fait !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

de faits? ou défait?


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*Lopette D'or de cette AES!!!!







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bonjour mes p'tits daltons...
Pas de panne d'ascenseur cette fois ci?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_...Belle photo du gognol évoluant parmis les dauphins!_


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2002)

Alèm! C'est quoi ces papillons qui trainent sur mon coolpix?!


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Alèm! C'est quoi ces papillons qui trainent sur mon coolpix?!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le printemps!


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

nan il est rentré mais je tiens à préciser que notre rencontre fut constructive!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alèm : roi du mécano sauvage, premier architecte-légo!


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

le printemps!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

L'été sera chaud... Ou chaud!


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

L'été sera chaud... Ou chaud!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sérieusement, si on peut dire quelque chose : l'été sera!


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2002)

Tous mes voeux...


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Tous mes voeux...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu dois avoir des infos que je n'ai pas là


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tu dois avoir des infos que je n'ai pas là?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
C'est mon expérience d'entomologiste qui parle...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Nan, c'est que du flan, mais on peut supporter les amis quand même..._


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)




----------



## Le Gognol (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Après une nuit come ca, ils sont tous parti se coucher, parce qu'ils ne sont pas capables de tenir ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oh non, bien obligé de tenir, y'en a qui bosse ici !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(RFi à Paris 89 FM, journal Afrique de 14H30 à 15H)

'+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*


Une nouvelle arme chimique d'iburger?!






Attention aux remontés!!!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_ Je confesse un petit somme de 3 heures quand même, là je me fais mon deuxième tit dej'... _

* Descente aux enfères par derrière ouais !!! *
Qu'est-ce que je leur ai mis à mes toilettes !!!
Ils vont s'en souvenir très très très longtemps : je me suis jamais vue 'chier' comme ça ! Outttta ! Un déluge... 

Alem j'ai bien fait de te quitter précipétemment devant le DAB, juste le temps de prendre un paquet de cloppes et je suis rentré chez moi comme un cannard boiteux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non vraiment je pêtais pas pour rien tout à l'heure ! C'est impressionnant ce que la fermentation d'un Kebab et de plusieurs bières peu donné en si peu de temps...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je vais me faire une Ope restore Hope aux toilettes... y'a un décontamination à effectuée !

* That's the way the world works ! *


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

burp ! 


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

bon pour ceux que cela intéresse, je suis bien rentré, il fait presque beau dans mon coin de picardie, une heure de route, l'A1 était presque vide!


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*il fait presque beau dans mon coin de picardie,)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Temp exceptionnel pour la région


----------



## starbus (20 Mai 2002)

Rentré aussi.
L'a6 pratiquement vide.
Le Faucon millénium a subi avec succès son bapteme du feu


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

AES6  première édition!


----------



## starbus (20 Mai 2002)

Ah ben voila enfin des photos qui me font pas des yeux explosés


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



AES6  première édition!












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il va y a voir plusieurs AES 6 ? Ça devient compliqué...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*Rentré aussi.
L'a6 pratiquement vide.
Le Faucon millénium a subi avec succès son bapteme du feu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas de pluie d'astéroïdes sur la route des montagnes?


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

Il va y a voir plusieurs AES 6 ? Ça devient compliqué...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

plusieurs pages


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*bon pour ceux que cela intéresse, je suis bien rentré, il fait presque beau dans mon coin de picardie, une heure de route, l'A1 était presque vide!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Déjà parti!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et les papillon?!


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Déjà parti!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et les papillon?!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

à mon grand regret, il a  fallu que je parte   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je crois que je vais finir par essayer de me trouver une piaule ou un travail par chez vous!


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

à mon grand regret, il a  fallu que je parte?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je crois que je vais finir par essayer de me trouver une piaule? ou un travail par chez vous!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
T'es sur que c'est pour le boulot que tu viendrais, grand coquin?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je crois que cette nouvelle va ravir Aricosec, lui qui ne veux pas nous voir, il va devoir te supporter sous ses fenêtres toutes les nuits...!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



AES6  première édition!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca va, on me voit pas trop!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Belles photos, comme d'hab, Alèm!!


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Ca va, on me voit pas trop!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Belles photos, comme d'hab, Alèm!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je tiens à rassurer ma famille, non je n'ai pas la maladie de parkinson mais photographier en intérieur à ISO200 avec un obj ouvrant à f5,1 ça donne forcément des flous!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez, un jour, c'est promis je ferais des photos nettes à une AES!


----------



## starbus (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Pas de pluie d'astéroïdes sur la route des montagnes?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Aucune   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4h30 pour rentrer en me plantant sur un embranchement qui ma fait économiser 4  d'autoroute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre mon pare brise est opaque :
*Starbus le génocideur de moustique*


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*


Par contre mon pare brise est opaque :
Starbus le génocideur de moustique*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'es sur que c'était pas un fond de mauresque que tu aurais ramené avec toi par inadvertance?


----------



## starbus (20 Mai 2002)

Hé ,j'en ai pris qu'une et c pasque dans votre pays de barbares vous n'avez pas de Pontarlier anis .
La prochaine fois j'en amene une bouteille à la place de celle de vin jaune que tu n'as pas pu dégusté.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et là vous ne pourriez plus voir une bouteille de pastis même en photo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[20 mai 2002 : message édité par starbus]


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*Hé ,j'en ai pris qu'une et c pasque dans votre pays de barbares vous n'avez pas de Pontarlier anis .
La prochaine fois j'en amene une bouteille à la place de celle de vin jaune que tu n'as pas pu dégusté.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et là vous ne pourriez plus voir une bouteille de pastis même en photo    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

les poissons du Doubs et de la Loue s'en souviennent encore!


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*Hé ,j'en ai pris qu'une et c pasque dans votre pays de barbares vous n'avez pas de Pontarlier anis .
La prochaine fois j'en amene une bouteille à la place de celle de vin jaune que tu n'as pas pu dégusté.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et là vous ne pourriez plus voir une bouteille de pastis même en photo    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[20 mai 2002 : message édité par starbus]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Je crois connaitre... Depuis qu'Alèm y a gouté, il est accro!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il avait pas l'air mauvais ton p'tit vin jaune, on en voyait la couleur et les effluves depuis le forum!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je ne dis pas non à une petite degustation une prochaine fois.


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Je crois connaitre... Depuis qu'Alèm y a gouté, il est accro!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Il avait pas l'air mauvais ton p'tit vin jaune, on en voyait la couleur et les effluves depuis le forum!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je ne dis pas non à une petite degustation une prochaine fois.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah non, faut être franc-comtois ou avoir habité là-bas pour comprendre!


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ah non, faut être franc-comtois ou avoir habité là-bas pour comprendre!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
La douane n'a jamais voulu me laisser rentrer, ils devaient se douter de quelque chose...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*je veut bien mettre un scan mais je risque de choqué toine et alem me moderera    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_ Ce qu'il faut pas entendre _


----------



## starbus (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Je crois connaitre... Depuis qu'Alèm y a gouté, il est accro!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il avait pas l'air mauvais ton p'tit vin jaune, on en voyait la couleur et les effluves depuis le forum!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je ne dis pas non à une petite degustation une prochaine fois.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas l'air mauvais !!!!
De l'ambroisie ,on ne fait que ça dans nos montagnes,de l'ambroisie de raisin (vin jaune ,cépage savagnin vieilli 7 ans en fût de chêne et de l'ambroisie d'anis (le Pontarlier pour les petits joueurs et l'absinthe pour nous))


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*Bah merde, j'suis encore bourré, j'ai même pas compris le post de starbus...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 , 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Et voilà, ces jeunes, ils ne savent pas se tenir !_


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*

(le Pontarlier pour les petits joueurs et l'absinthe pour nous))   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je me considère donc comme un "nous"!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Le Gognol a pour excuse de travailler aujourd'hui à 9h30, et rassure-toi, tu es toujours en course pour le titre de Lopette d'Or des AES 2002   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(même si, je dois l'admettre, avec cette nuit sans sommeil, tu ralentis un peu dans ta course en tête du classement).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Ah non, je suis pas d'accord, alem est depuis bien longtemps bien en haut du classement ... et de très loin...

Il sera très dur de lui voler le titre cette anée !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Mai 2002)

Z'êtes ou les gens ?

Sont tous morts ?


Après une nuit come ca, ils sont tous parti se coucher, parce qu'ils ne sont pas capables de tenir ?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Mai 2002)

...






...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*...






...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Hum.... oui j'suis d'accord avec toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Z'êtes ou les gens ?

Sont tous morts ?


Après une nuit come ca, ils sont tous parti se coucher, parce qu'ils ne sont pas capables de tenir ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

petit joueur!!


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

_peut même plus mager son kebab tranquille avec ces jeunes voyous!_


----------



## starbus (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Je me considère donc comme un "nous"!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

petit joueur!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pfffffff

c'est pas de ma faute à moah !


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*peut même plus mager son kebab tranquille avec ces jeunes voyous!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_Une nouvelle arme chimique d'iburger?!_





_Attention aux remontés!!!_


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Attention tu est pris de SMGisme aigue !


----------



## starbus (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Attention tu est pris de SMGisme aigue !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C bon je viens de prendre mon médicament


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*

C bon je viens de prendre mon médicament   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

OUF !


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*

C bon je viens de prendre mon médicament   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Des smg comme Starbus, on n'est pas contre en cotoyer tous les jours...


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Des smg comme Starbus, on n'est pas contre en cotoyer tous les jours...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et en plus Starbus, il est fendard quand il dort!!


----------



## starbus (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et en plus Starbus, il est fendard quand il dort!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je veux un droit de regard et de censure sur les photos avant que tu les publies


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et en plus Starbus, il est fendard quand il dort!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il dit ça parce qu'il faisait moins le fière la dernière fois...


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Virgul':
*

Il dit ça parce qu'il faisait moins le fière la dernière fois...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah vi!!


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

_D'autres photos de l'AES#6..._











Le jeu du doigt...
Maousse et jeanba...
Sven et starbus...
Sven et starbus II...
Maousse, jeanba, xav', azrael et macinside...
Yann-bleiz et sucellus...
Xav' et starbus...
Maousse, sven et macinside...
Starbus, maousse et sven...
Xav' et starbus II...
Ficelle et 'tanplan...
Jeanba et farouche...
Maousse et macinside...
Sven, farouche et l'amie de grissley...

[20 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Premier test de mes photos de l'AES#6 pour vous.
Si le lien marche, je met les autres en ligne...





Le jeu du doigt...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vivi ça marche!


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

petit mot perso pour NokNok :


Pas pu m'empêcher de penser à toi, je viens de te louper sur icq, si tu veux que je passe, tu sais où me joindre.


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2002)

j'aime bien cette photos :


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

vivi ça marche!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Je ne me suis pas permis de mettre les photos que tu avais prises...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Des fois que...


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

vivi ça marche!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais ça sert a quoi ce jeu ? (air méfiant)


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Je ne me suis pas permis de mettre les photos que tu avais prises...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Des fois que...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci, tu remarqueras que je ne les ai pas mises non plus!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin, quelques-unes en accès restreint. Je te filerais le lien en privé!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et voui, j'ai reconnu ton site et je suis désolé que l'on se soit faché à une époque!


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

mais ça sert a quoi ce jeu ? (air méfiant)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_à introduire le président..._


----------



## benjamin (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>et voui, j'ai reconnu ton site et je suis désolé que l'on se soit faché à une époque!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

De toute façon, tu t'es déjà fâché avec tout le monde.
Mais il faut dire que cela fait du bien de mettre un prénom au fidèle 'tanplan
f. 'tanplan, cela fait mieux.
Et puis, cela évoque quelques rares (foutoue mémoire) souvenirs


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

à introduire le président...






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

(air méfiant)


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

Merci, tu remarqueras que je ne les ai pas mises non plus!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin, quelques-unes en accès restreint. Je te filerais le lien en privé!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et voui, j'ai reconnu ton site et je suis désolé que l'on se soit faché à une époque!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour l'embrouille, c'est oublié depuis longtemps.

Merci pour le lien. 
_Tu m'airais pas chipé des photos coquins?!_


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

(air méfiant)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_Tu l'as échappé belle...!_


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Pour l'embrouille, c'est oublié depuis longtemps.

Merci pour le lien. 
Tu m'airais pas chipé des photos coquins?!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah si!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mais pas toutes!


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

bah si!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mais pas toutes!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Rassures toi, la tremblante du mouton n'est pas contagieuse, sauf cas de morsure profonde.


----------



## Amok (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm en légende d'une photo:
*ah ces cowboys, ils ont l'amitié discrète! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alèm toujours aussi efficace en ambassadeur de la paix!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu aurais du plutot shooter la demi heure durant laquelle IBurger m'expliquait l'évolution prévisible de OSX, discussion fort interressante, l'individu maîtrisant très bien son sujet...


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

Alèm toujours aussi efficace en ambassadeur de la paix!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu aurais du plutot shooter la demi heure durant laquelle IBurger m'expliquait l'évolution prévisible de OSX, discussion fort interressante, l'individu maîtrisant très bien son sujet...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est justement parce que je vous ai vu discuter ausi longtemps que j'ai posté cette photo comptant sur vos humours légendaires!


----------



## Amok (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

c'est justement parce que je vous ai vu discuter ausi longtemps que j'ai posté cette photo comptant sur vos humours légendaires! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu veux dire "respectifs" ?!


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

Tu veux dire "respectifs" ?!





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

héhé


----------



## sucellus (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*D'autres photos de l'AES#6...











Le jeu du doigt...
Maousse et jeanba...
Sven et starbus...
Sven et starbus II...
Maousse, jeanba, xav', azrael et macinside...
Yann-bleiz et sucellus...
Xav' et starbus...
Maousse, sven et macinside...
Starbus, maousse et sven...
Xav' et starbus II...
Ficelle et 'tanplan...
Jeanba et farouche...
Maousse et macinside...
Sven, farouche et l'amie de grissley...

[20 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

M^$ù* j'ai l'air serieu moi la dessu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ta pas une autre photos de moi?
Genre moi en train de dancer sur la table en tutu...heu non cela ct juste apres l'aes...
Heu et pour la prochien j'essaye de pas bosser le soir meme


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)




----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)




----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)




----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)




----------



## Amok (21 Mai 2002)

Il y a toutefois une chose que toutes ces images ne peuvent montrer et que ceux qui n'étaient pas présent ne peuvent imaginer: l'animal de compagnie de Alem, répondant au doux nom de Macinside, et qui pour la circonstance avait adopté la technique dite "du mille feuilles".

Cet individu passait en effet son temps a soulever son t-shirt devant les dames pour exhiber les sous couches (impossible d'arriver à les compter, j'avoue m'être embrouillé a partir de la troisième), chacune étant dédiée a un système différent. On partait donc de OS X -artistiquement représenté par un "X" bleuté- pour remonter l'histoire au fur et a mesure du strip-tease, le clou du spectacle étant, attachée a un poignet gracile et se mouvant a la vitesse de l'éclair, une montre frappée d'une pomme multicolore.

Je soupconne quelques membres (...) d'avoir eu des érections intempestives devant la beauté et l'érotisme torride qui se dégageait de cette vision a nulle autre pareille...

Plein d'audace devant un tel succès, le Macinside que rien ne stoppe une fois lancé nous a ensuite organisé une visite guidée de son permis de conduire riche en rebondissements où l'on pouvait apprendre -entre autres informations passionnantes- qu'il lui était interdit de conduire sans lunettes (même si il lui arrive d'être porteur d'artifices optiques moins visibles que les pare brise de camion dont il se chausse le nez) sous peine de finir aux galères républicaines situées sous d'autres lattitudes, et peuplées d'êtres aux moeurs étranges et d'animaux fantastiques mangeurs d'hommes.

Api, fascinée, n'osant lui avouer que ce genre d'établissement étant aujourd'hui dans les livres d'histoire ses craintes étaient sans fondement, il sombra alors dans une douce reverie, les pensées ponctuées de "burp's" et autres bruits digestifs difficilement identifiables dans la forme, le fond, la provenance, s'imaginant vétu d'une cape et d'un masque noirs et combattant à mains nues des crocodiles bicéphales et autres bestioles phantasmagoriques. 

Lorsque enfin un sourire béat se traça sur son visage, nous comprimes qu'il avait finalement sauvé au terme d'un combat héroique une naufragée égarée en pleine jungle, portant avec grace des lambeaux de vetements couvrant à peine des atouts dignes des magazines aux pages glacées dont il couvre la face arrière de la porte de ses toilettes, et qui le remerciait chaleureusement par une brouette bulgare executée sans aucun accessoire mais dans un lac peuplé de poissons multicolores.

Sur ce, il remisa son permis dans le portefeuille qu'il porte a gauche comme beaucoup d'entre nous, ledit accessoire étant fermement crocheté a sa ceinture par une chaine qui en d'autres temps a du servir a accrocher des supertankers aux organes génitaux d'amarrage* de ports lointains et qui dorénavant lui sert a contrecarer les malfaisants qui hantent les couloirs du métropolitain, et fila comme la tapisserie de la reine Mathilde aux toilettes.

Ce Macinside est vraiment unique...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Souhaitant respecter les règles du forums, j'ai bien compris que certains mots étaient proscrits et donc utilise des synonymes. Vous pouvez donc remplacer par: pénis, verge, bistouquette car en aucun cas je n'écrirais bite.

[21 mai 2002 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par sucellus:
*

Ta pas une autre photos de moi?
Genre moi en train de dancer sur la table en tutu...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alèm me l'a piquée pour ses dossiers persos...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SI un jour elle ressort, attend toi à une grande demande de rançon...!


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)




----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par sucellus:
*

M^$ù* j'ai l'air serieu moi la dessu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ta pas une autre photos de moi?
Genre moi en train de dancer sur la table en tutu...heu non cela ct juste apres l'aes...
Heu et pour la prochien j'essaye de pas bosser le soir meme   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je cherche et je l efftpette sur absolut-touba.com!


----------



## philk34 (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Il y a toutefois une chose que toutes ces images ne peuvent montrer et que ceux qui n'étaient pas présent ne peuvent imaginer: l'animal de compagnie de Alem, répondant au doux nom de Macinside, et qui pour la circonstance avait adopté la technique dite "du mille feuilles".

Cet individu passait en effet son temps a soulever son t-shirts devant les dames pour exhiber les sous couches (impossible d'arriver à les compter, j'avoue m'être embrouillé a partir de la troisième), chacune étant dédiée a un système différent. On partait donc de OS X, artistiquement représenté par un "X" bleuté pour remonter l'histoire au fur et a mesure du strip tease, le clou du spectacle étant, attachée a un poignet gracile et se mouvant a la vitesse de l'éclair, une montre frappée d'une pomme multicolore.
Je soupconne quelques membres (...) d'avoir eu des érections intempestives devant la beauté et l'érotisme torride qui se dégageait de cette vision a nulle autre pareille...

Plein d'audace devant un tel succès, le Macinside que rien ne stoppe une fois lancé nous a ensuite organisé une visite guidée de son permis de conduire riche en rebondissements où l'on pouvait apprendre -entre autres informations passionnantes- qu'il lui était interdit de conduire sans lunettes (même si il lui arrive d'être porteur d'artifices optiques moins visibles que les pare brise de camion dont il se chausse le nez) sous peine de finir aux galères républicaines situées sous d'autres lattitudes, et peuplées d'êtres aux moeurs étranges et d'animaux fantastiques mangeurs d'hommes.

Api, fascinée, n'osant lui avouer que ce genre d'établissement étant aujourd'hui dans les livres d'histoire ses craintes étaient sans fondement, il sombra alors dans une douce reverie, les pensées ponctuées de "burp's" et autres bruits digestifs difficilement identifiables dans la forme, le fond, la provenance, s'imaginant vétu d'une cape et d'un masque noirs et combattant à mains nues des crocodiles bicéphales et autres bestioles phantasmagoriques. 

Lorsque enfin un sourire béat se traca sur son visage, nous comprimes qu'il avait finalement sauvé au terme d'un combat héroique une naufragée égarée en pleine jungle, portant avec grace des lambeaux de vetements couvrant à peine des atouts dignes des magazines aux pages glacées dont il couvre la face arrière de la porte de ses toilettes, et qui le remerciait chaleureusement par une brouette bulgare executée sans aucun accessoire mais dans un lac peuplé de poissons multicolores.

Sur ce, il remisa son permis dans le portefeuille qu'il porte a gauche comme beaucoup d'entre nous, ledit accessoire étant fermement arrimé a sa ceinture par une chaine qui en d'autres temps a du servir a accrocher des supertankers aux organes génitaux d'amarrage* de ports lointains et qui dorénavant lui sert a contrecarer les malfaisants qui hantent les couloirs du métropolitain, et fila comme la tapisserie de la reine Mathilde aux toilettes.

Ce Macinside est vraiment unique...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Souhaitant respecter les règles du forums, j'ai bien compris que certains mots étaient proscrits et donc utilise des synonymes. Vous pouvez donc remplacer par: pénis, verge, bistouquette car en aucun cas je n'écrirais bite.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

rien a redire à ce post car connaissant l'animal tu en fait une description plus que réelle 







Ah si tous les posts étaient de cette trempe, un grand bravo  à Amok


----------



## sucellus (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Alèm me l'a piquée pour ses dossiers persos...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SI un jour elle ressort, attend toi à une grande demande de rançon...!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Zut v encor etre obliger de tuer qqun 







Bon vas falloir que je me calme moi sinon Apple auras plus d'acheteur


----------



## sucellus (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

bon bin pas trouvé, bizarre ça? peut-être déja envoyé sur www.macfetishiste.com/aes.html!!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













[21 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ail...
j'espere que tu a preciser que ct moi afin qu'ils complete mon album perso sur leur magnifique site


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par sucellus:
*
Ail...
j'espere que tu a preciser que ct moi afin qu'ils complete mon album perso sur leur magnifique site 






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est toi _sucellus la petite souris coquine_ ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si j'avais su, je t'aurais demandé un autographe, Grib est fan de tout ce que tu fais!


----------



## Api (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Api, fascinée, n'osant lui avouer que ce genre d'établissement étant aujourd'hui dans les livres d'histoire ses craintes étaient sans fondement, il sombra alors dans une douce reverie, les pensées ponctuées de "burp's" et autres bruits digestifs difficilement identifiables dans la forme, le fond, la provenance, s'imaginant vétu d'une cape et d'un masque noirs et combattant à mains nues des crocodiles bicéphales et autres bestioles phantasmagoriques. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je confirme, fascinée par notre Macinside national en très grande forme et très à son aise dans cet environnement désormais familier: le Macinside, bien que diurne, est en général d'une grande timidité et il est rare de pouvoir l'observer sans que son attitude en soit modifiée. Le National Geographic, à qui nous avons fait part de la chance qui nous avait été donnée de pouvoir observer un Macinside au naturel, tel le thon du même nom,  s'est montré fortement interessé par notre récit. En effet, les seuls specimens étudiés jusqu'à ce jour avaient un comportement corrompu par une trop longue captivité ou un état d'ébriété avancé... J'ai tout de même noté avec un certain deplaisir que l'on mettait en doute la véracité de notre récit. Je ne peux donc pas garantir à ce jour et ce, malgré notre démarche, les retombées médiatiques de cette extraordinaire aventure.


----------



## Amok (22 Mai 2002)

En fait, il ne nous manque que quelques images de la période de reproduction du Macinside qui, contrairement à ce que certains scientifiques depuis défroqués ont prétendu, n'observe pas des cycles male/femelle annuels a l'instar de certains invertébrés.

Le Macinside naît mal(e) ou femelle, dans n'importe quel état, et ensuite ne change plus, hélas.

Quelques informations tirées de travaux sur des macinsides fossilisés découverts en 1999 dans des grottes ouzbèques par des bergers (ce qui reste a ce jour la plus grande source d'étude globale en la matière) permettent toutefois de tirer les conclusions suivantes:

- Le Macinside est généralement non carnivore, se nourrissant principalement de pommes. Il n'est toutefois pas contre le fait de déguster un renard femelle (probablement pour des raisons de goût qui lui sont propres et restent aujourd'hui encore un mystère) lorsque l'occasion se présente. Concernant celui en notre possession lors des AES Sauvages, il n'est pas sûr que cela soit déjà arrivé, et cet aspect nutritif uniquement hétéro reste a prouver, aucun ascenseur bloqué n'étant disponible à l'heure où nous écrivons ces lignes.

- L'animal possède un système nerveux particulièrement chargé electriquement, se traduisant par des mouvements et des propos ("du cul, du cul du cul") totalements incohérents, expliquant (peut-être, cela restant du domaine de l'hypothèse) le fait qu'aucun truc poilu ne se soit encore laissé attraper par "notre" macinside. Nous attendons avec impatience que l'échantillon en notre possession bouffe un jour un renard pour savoir si il y a un rapport entre ceci et cela et vice versa. Mais c'est pas gagné.

- Bizarement, il semblerait posseder un permis de conduire, ce qui n'est pas commun pour une bestiole, avouons-le. N'ayant jamais vu le véhicule utilisé mais ayant ouï dire que l'on pouvait y loger:

a/ 16 personnes de taille et de poids moyens (chiffres population francaise étude Lansky et Parker 2000) à l'arrêt,
b/ 2 personnes de taille et de poids indiférents en déplacement,

et ne pouvant pas vérifier la véracité de ces informations*, nous ignorons si ledit permis est tout a fait réel ou bien une pale copie executée par une Epson 12OO sur Canson 220 grammes.

- Tel un poisson pilote, le Macinside peut passer sa vie accroché a un verre de bière. Etrange malice de la nature car cette boisson pourtant commune semble provoquer en lui des dérèglements intestinaux gravissimes. Le nom d'ailleurs employé pour décrire le Macinside dans certaines contrées -et principalement au Mexique, probablement en raison d'une alimentation riche en épices- est "fulmicoton". Le pauvre animal ne peut donc pas chasser en se tapissant à l'ombre d'un fourré (ce qui pourrait pourtant l'aider fortement), les expulsions diverses et intempestives trahissant immanquablement sa présence aux renards inconscients qui se balladent parfois dans les night clubs sans être accompagnés.

Forte de ces éléments, notre équipe est arrivé a recréer la facon dont le Macinside européen de la branche "lou pascalou" (unique lieu d'observation in vivo actuel) exécute son approche de reproduction.

Une cassette vidéo est disponible, collection AES Vidéo, au prix sidérant de 200 euros. Cher , exact, mais cela vaut le coup, comme le dit le boucher charcutier chevalin de Barjols (83) qui possède la copie numéroté 2 de la collection et a depuis son achat eu 7 enfants en 3 mois avec sa légitime.

Cette cassette comportant des scènes susceptibles de heurter la sensibilité du public le plus jeune, il va sans dire que la plus grande vigilance est demandée aux parents afin que des regards purs de tout vice(s) ne se perdent sur ces images qui, rappellons le, ne sont mises a disposition du public averti que dans un souci d'évolution de la science, urbi et orbi.

*Source: Macinside himself lorsqu'il fut question d'une AES 6 nordiste et que les organisateurs, dans une louable volonté d'efficacité, cherchèrent à rationaliser le déplacement de nos membres parisiens.
Vu que ca commencait donc super mal, le projet avorta illico.

[21 mai 2002 : message édité par Amok]

[21 mai 2002 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## ficelle (22 Mai 2002)

vu sur la page d'actu...
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> &gt;AES 6 : les photos !!! (Le Bar MacG)
Les premières photos de la dernière Apple Expo Sauvage parisienne sont disponibles. Le Lou Pascalou était encore en fête et le traditionnel débriefing chez Ficelle a donné lieu à quelques contributions dans ce sujet.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est donc ça qu'on appelle un debriefing, 5 mecs qui chatent ensemble sur le meme canapé !?
alors là, on peut dire que ça a debriefé severe !
encore une fois, heureusement que farouche etait là pour nous montrer qu'on peut aussi bosser sur ordi !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on a meme eu droit au clip de son ancien groupe (à nouveau sous les feux de l'actu) ; du grand art !


----------



## starbus (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est du flou artistique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Alèm ,roi des photographes


----------



## starbus (22 Mai 2002)

Hé ,j'en ai pris qu'une et c pasque dans votre pays de barbares vous n'avez pas de Pontarlier anis .
La prochaine fois j'en amene une bouteille à la place de celle de vin jaune que tu n'as pas pu dégusté.
Et là vous ne pourriez plus voir une bouteille de pastis même en photo 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

les poissons du Doubs et de la Loue s'en souviennent encore!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour la petite histoire:

Un jour il y a eu une fuite dans le doubs qui à eu pour effet de colorer l'eau et de rendre alcoolique quelques poisson et par une curieuse coïncidence l'eau de la loue ce teinta aussi sans que l'on sache pourquoi .
Tout simplement ,les 2 rivières communiquais par un canal souterrain


----------



## starbus (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*D'autres photos de l'AES#6...











Le jeu du doigt...
Maousse et jeanba...
Sven et starbus...
Sven et starbus II...
Maousse, jeanba, xav', azrael et macinside...
Yann-bleiz et sucellus...
Xav' et starbus...
Maousse, sven et macinside...
Starbus, maousse et sven...
Xav' et starbus II...
Ficelle et 'tanplan...
Jeanba et farouche...
Maousse et macinside...
Sven, farouche et l'amie de grissley...

[20 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C bon le comité de censure donne son accord .
Même si je te soupçonne d'avoir rajouté quelques verres à coup de toshop


----------



## Amok (22 Mai 2002)

Ne sous estimons pas Alem! Il est le seul que je connaisse a réussir des photos non ressemblantes aux sujets!!!!!


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Ne sous estimons pas Alem! Il est le seul que je connaisse a réussir des photos non ressemblantes aux sujets!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

haha!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vivi, on me paye même pour ça!


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

haha!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vivi, on me paye même pour ça!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a bon ?


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

haha!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vivi, on me paye même pour ça!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Force pas trop quand même!_


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

je cherche et je l efftpette sur absolut-touba.com!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bon bin pas trouvé, bizarre ça peut-être déja envoyé sur www.macfetishiste.com/aes.html!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













[21 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*
Ce Macinside est vraiment unique...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et oui


----------



## MC Farouche (22 Mai 2002)

Dans l'ombre depuis ce week-end: la pluie me réveill... j'suis complètement déboussollé... ressurgissant de mes kernel Panics... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne Nuit


----------



## ficelle (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MC Farouche:
*Dans l'ombre depuis ce week-end: la pluie me réveill... j'suis complètement déboussollé... ressurgissant de mes kernel Panics...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne Nuit     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pas ici, le sujet des users de la nuit !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2002)

Merci des photos, sympa tout ca 
(et helas, je ne fus pas explicite, mais Xrissley est avec un X! -et en plus j'ai realisé apres coup que je n'utilisais pas cette ID sur MacGe, donc je suis un "nouveau" sous ce nom. -quoique sous xavierbdm je n'ai guere posté...-)

La copine de Xrissley c'est Steph, et son ibook s'appelle Schroed. (comme Schroedinger rapport au chat etc...)

En tout cas a bientot.

Desolé de n'avoir pas fini la soirée mais le festival trescourt fut tres bon (et je recommande pour donner un avant gout, un des gagnants:
atomic sheep)

[22 mai 2002 : message édité par xrissley]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2002)

(re)Salut à toi, Xrissley!!


----------

